# Electro-Pneumatic Pressure Converter EPDW warranty extension



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

See above at E70 forum and General BMW Questions.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

I can't find it, can you put a link here? Thanks


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=975479&highlight=electro+pneumatic+pressure+converter+epdw+warranty+extension


----------

